# 58953 & 58954 billable together?



## jek521 (Oct 19, 2009)

My gyn-oncologist performed the following procedures due to malignancy:
total abdominal hysterectomy
bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy
pelvic & periaortic lymphadenectomy
omentectomy
tumor debulking

I would code this out at CPT 58954 alone (because of the ; and indentation of the descriptor), however, NCCI edits show that 58953/59 & 58954 are possible to bill together.  I would appreciate help from anyone more familiar with these codes.  

Thank you!
Jen


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think I would go with 58954 alone.


----------



## krssy70 (Oct 21, 2009)

You dont want to bill them together because 58953 is part of the 58954. The semicolon after the word debulking, tells you there is more to the description. The only time you would bill the 58953, if the lymphadenectomy was not performed. Since your surgeon did perform a salpingo-oophorectomy with omentectomy, total abdominal hysterectomy, debulking, and pelvic AND para-aortic lymphadenectomy then your code is 58954.  

I hope this helps,
Kristen Richard, CPC
Providence Chapter


----------

